# COVID Revealed



## Bruddah IZ

COVID Revealed


----------



## Bruddah IZ

We don't need the clamor for a vaccine because by the time we even find an effective vaccine, we will have come into balance with this virus and the next one's not going to look just like this and whatever vaccine we developed isn't going to work this year. Everybody tends to agree now that the mortality of this thing is 99.99% nonfatal, but that 0.002 is enough for us to continue this narrative. That's the amount of fear leverage that we've got on this thing.--Zach Bush, M.D.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

We track every Corona virus. We track every flu virus around the world. So every time there's a gain of function in nature. When we see a virus mutate in some way and they're mutating all the time, it's being calculated and recorded all around the world and they've all said the same thing. It didn't take one step as a gain in function that we would have seen, it seemed to have taken on three or four massive changes that we don't see how that happened in nature.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

Fewer than 1% of vaccine injuries are ever reported. We have no way to make a cause matter analysis about whether these vaccines, what the risk profile is and whether that's vaccine is going to kill or injure or cause more injuries, than it's going to advert. We don't know. You cannot say. Unelected, bureaucratic Tony Fauci, who says in March, "Masks don't work." In April, "They do work." And therefore without citing any science and now everybody's got to wear them. Robert F. Kennedy Jr.


----------



## Bruddah IZ

Have you see the new study that just came out?

The article was posted by the US National Library of Medicine, National Institutes of Health. 

Turns out we were right.

And the title of the study says it all… 

“Increases in C0V!D are unrelated to levels of [jabs] across 68 countries and 2947 counties in the United States” 
- Published July 2021 in the European Journal of Epidemiology

Yep, that’s the title. 

And get this… In the findings and results of these studies, this was their conclusion.

“At the country-level, there appears to be no discernable relationship between percentage of population fully vaccinated and new COVID-19 cases…” 

You can’t make this stuff up… 

… AND you won’t ever hear about this in the mainstream media.


----------

